# 5 Terre



## Sil (Sep 6, 2017)

eos M 10 ef M 50-200


----------



## timor (Sep 6, 2017)

Nice. Very abstract, very synthetic and austere.


----------



## goooner (Sep 6, 2017)

Ooooh, I like!


----------



## Sil (Sep 7, 2017)

Timor  and Goooner...thank ..very kind...


----------



## jaomul (Sep 7, 2017)

Very cool. Hang on wall cool

I do think it be even better with the bottom quarter cropped to eliminate the first visible part of the cliff, but that's a personal thing


----------



## timor (Sep 7, 2017)

jaomul said:


> Very cool. Hang on wall cool
> 
> I do think it be even better with the bottom quarter cropped to eliminate the first visible part of the cliff, but that's a personal thing


This is a valid remark. This rock is somewhat separated and feel "loose".


----------



## Gary A. (Sep 7, 2017)

I love this!


----------



## Sil (Sep 8, 2017)

Thank Jamoul and Gary ..very Kind..


----------



## enezdez (Sep 8, 2017)

Very nice, I like it a lot! 

Cheers,

Enezdez


----------



## Sil (Sep 12, 2017)

enezdez said:


> Very nice, I like it a lot!
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Enezdez



Thank enezdez ....very kind....


----------



## jcdeboever (Sep 12, 2017)

Fantastic image.


----------



## benhasajeep (Sep 12, 2017)

I agree with the cropping, and hanging on the wall comments!  Well done!


----------



## Sil (Sep 13, 2017)

Thank you all...very kind....


----------

